# Valentino woc - what fits?



## hermesmonkey

I’m eyeing the woc and buying online.  Can anyone tell me if the iPhone can fit inside?  I have the bigger iPhone. Thx!


----------



## Swanky

I find it fits a lot, I have a regular iphone and it fits easily, not sure about the bigger one. Sorry!


----------

